# Mahi



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whats up everyone? I'm on standby on a Oil platform 108 miles out off LA and I have a question for ya. I have been watching a huge Mahi swim around the platform and can't get him to take a bait. I've been throwing the white belly side of a hardtail since I don't have much of a selection of bait. LOL. I have also made a jig out of tubing and a diamond shape jig I made out of stainless, he will turn on it swim right up and turn away. I got some nice AJ's & some horse-eyed Jacks to hit on the hardtail belly by skiping it across the top of the water but the mahi won't fall for it. ANY SUGGESTIONS???? I got my boss to send me some tackle and he was supposed to send some diamond jigs but he forgot em. ( go figure) I've done pretty good so far I've caught some grouper, snapper, Ajs, Eels, and one called a Bearded Brotula. The Bearded Brotula is supposed to be good eating from what the e-net says but I'm not sure. I really have my mind set on getting a Mahi since I've never caught one, I haven't done alot of offshore fishing except for spearfishing. Here are some pics of my catch all of which were caught on a Penn 330 and a Helicopter Rod.














Buddies Horse-eyed Jacks










MY AJ










Bearded Brotula










Grouper










Big Eel


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've found mahi willing to hit cigar minnows if you just let them drift. One thing they like is seeing another fish after a bait or on a line - it excites them and makes them hit. That won't help if there's not another rod available, but that is a good way to get them to hit. Most folks know that they will hit if another mahi is on, but they will actually hit if they see any action, even remora after a bait. I'm not saying they will hit as well as they will if another mahi is on, but they will getinterested and hit.

If you get some fish gathered up try to keep the bait away from them until the mahi gets attracted and comes in. The belly strip will work if he's hungry enough.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a good question. I havea fewsuggestions for you. What ever you throw out there, let it drift with the current until it sweeps around before straightening out. A lot of times fish will hit just when it bends around. The second suggestion is to use a weight to get it under the fish. There might be others around. I don't think mahi are solitary fish. Then if you get no hits, pull it up and you might get a hit in the process. 

This summer I took out a bass fisherman. We were using Boston mackerel for bait, and he cut a circular section out and put it on his hook. No, no, I said, use the whole fish; but then a big mahi smashed into his bait, and flew across the water. He landed him though, and it was a beautiful fish. Go figure.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I know Im going to take @#$$ for suggesting this but I will bet on it working. Toss a little Pompano jig out there ....Move it pretty quick...bet he takes it ! They always work for me. Elephants eat peanuts dude !


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info i'll give it a try next time I see em hangin out around the platform.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

may sound crazy but, we had a school of chicken dolphin by the boat and they would not eat anything. so we started to eat lunch and my dad tossed a piece of fried chicken over board and one grabbed it. so we started catching them on fried chicken and they would eat nothing else. chicken dolphin caught on chicken...who knows?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

fly line a whole squid with a hook buried in it and he will eat.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Man, they're what I call good eatin' size 

Evan.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Always envied you rig guys , being able to fish in the most abundant grounds on earth. A heavy spinning outfit would help with mahi,kings,etc.out a lot. You could cast lures and fly-line baits much more effectively. 

I know your only allowedabout a three foot duffle carry on for yourrods, hence the term helo rod. Give me a shout , Ibuild two and three peicetake down helo rods forfolks in yourline of your work.

Damn amazed the 330 gti is holding up for all those jacks and things.


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *Lockout (12/28/2008)*I know Im going to take @#$$ for suggesting this but I will bet on it working. Toss a little Pompano jig out there ....Move it pretty quick...bet he takes it ! They always work for me. Elephants eat peanuts dude !


Ummm. Whats wrong withusing a pompano jig on dolphin. I do it all the time and I rarely have one that is not interested. lol


----------



## captcaz (Mar 10, 2008)

Try useing a large topwater bait and work it fast somthing with some flash and alot of action. also dont use a steel leader they will see it and shy away. Or if all else fail catch you a live bait and deal is done


----------

